# 360 product photography



## photospherix

I thought since everyone else did it, I will add my site to the list.

Come take a look, give us feedback on the photography, give us feedback on the site, just say HI

PhotoSpherix, starting a revolution in photography.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography

Very cool stuff, the equipment you use, do you shoot at very small apertures to get the consistent focus on far and close?
Very clear and engaging photography.


----------



## photospherix

Most of the objects are studio work, so that camera stays at or near f11. The small objects are shot with a variable 19 to 35mm lens. The larger objects are shot with a 50mm lens.


----------



## travis_alderman

Nice! We have also started a business performing 360 degree and spherical product animations. Our company is SpinLab and our website is Welcome to SpinLab We Make and Install 360 Degree Product Animations

Without a doubt, most durable and soft goods manufacturers will be using 360 photography / animations on their websites- or at least if they want a better conversion ratio. With ad-words so pricey-its gotta be done!


----------



## musicaleCA

Oh yeah. That's pretty darn cool. I've seen it before, but still snazzy. I could do with more than 20 photos, but that's just me pushing for the best quality possible.


----------



## photospherix

Here is one that is more than twenty, but still twenty in each row

Full 360 product animation Take a look from top to bottom

and a 40 stop single row


----------



## OrteryTech

I just wanted to make people aware of Ortery Technolgies products. Photocapture 360 turntables allow anyone regardless of experience to create their own 360 product shots in house. Not only will Photocapture 360 software automate image capture it will stitch all the images directly into either a flash or gif animation. From start to finish it takes roughly 5 minutes for each product. Ortery's computer controlled photography solutions are incredibly easy to use and are extremely affordable.

Find out more at Ortery Technologies: Creators of Photosimile Light boxes and PhotoCapture 360 Turntables


----------



## mediaspin360

Professional 360 degrees product photography starts at around $100 for a full spin and provide full website integration. Companies such as Snap36, MediaSpin360, Photospheric, etc...

360 photo machines cost many many $100s along with size limitations and it is DIY.

Basic DIY eBay 360 product photography = EZ Cube = less than $100


----------



## mowbes

Hi,

We are now the UK's leading 360 product photography studio.  We were one of the first studios to take on the 360 product rotation photography or as we like to call it 360 PRP! 

Here is our website to see how effective 360 web images can be.

3D Studio - Home

Mowbes


----------



## ritzymasi

hi guys i was just looking to invest in some 360 photography equipment, there are a few machines out there ortary, foto robot and the lobster pot machine. I was wondering if you guys have any experience with these. Though the Lobster Pot sounds the best. ive added links for all these companies.

Ortery Technologies: Creators of Photosimile Light boxes and PhotoCapture 360 Turntables

Photographing | fotorobot.cz

360 Photography Hardware and Software and Studio Hire in Central London - Lobster Pot Photography

if any of you know which is best could you let me know please.

many thanks


----------



## firstinretail

mowbes said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are now the UK's leading 360 product photography studio. We were one of the first studios to take on the 360 product rotation photography or as we like to call it 360 PRP!
> 
> Here is our website to see how effective 360 web images can be.
> 
> 3D Studio - Home
> 
> Mowbes


 
Is there such thing as the UK's leading?? if there is then there must be the best value, and that is us  will not be beaten on price !!

Product Photography - 360 product Photographyhttp://www.productphotography.uk.com

Full 24-30 frame 360 + 4-5 High resolution images for £10.00 that includes the option for us to host the 360 as well. beat that !

Also see www.clothingphotography.co.uk 

The uk's leading clothing photographer and the best value ! :thumbup:


----------



## webrotate360

Hi there, this is Mark from WebRotate 360. We're also in the business of 360 product photography and rich media content production for few years now. Our website: http://www.webrotate360.com

It's great to see many familiar names here! 

BTW: regarding the equipment question, here's a simple DIY guide on building an inexpensive turntable for 360 product photography that we posted on our blog. It helps very well on certain projects! Automated tables from Ortery are hard to beat though..

Do it Yourself Guide to Building a Turntale for 360 degree product photography


----------



## charlesying

Thanks for sharing the links


----------



## photospherix

The good part about this post is that if when we have a customer that is looking for 3d Product Photography, They have a laundry list of those of us that preform this type of photography all in a clean list. 

I am just amazed that we do not have a post from a company that offers a free online service to show your photography though.


----------



## Shoogleit

I agree with photospherix, i think is a good idea to have good list of 360 product photography sites. I will therefore add our site too to this list: http://www.shoogleit.com

Our website is free for all and the concept is that you just shot a short video of your product and our free software will add all interactions and bits. Our users normally create 360 product rotations in less than 5 minutes (with a bit of practice ).

Please have a look at our website for some examples and let us know what you think.  Thanks.

Ps. BTW shoogleit.com is a project from Heriot-Watt University and the DigitalSensoria Project, that is the reason it is free.


----------



## Studio PLAAt

Interesting post. We run a product photography studio in Amsterdam, the Netherlands.

The combination of 360-degree and bodyform photography gives good results for clothes presentation. We have a lot of business requests for these images.
360° Bodyform Fotografie - Studio PLAAT

We have done a lot of 360-degree rotations from very big to very small object sizes.
Big example
Small example

Our latest innovation is a full 3d (multi-row) product rig.
A test result can be seen here:
multirow_sequence

Kind Regards,
Ernst van der Linden
Koen Kuiper
www.studioplaat.com


----------



## dom_aleandri

Hey! All nice work everyone, very good. Have at look at my site if you would like to see full size vehicles..... cars, motorcycles, we cover a full range. We have been a 360 photography studio since early 2008 and have no built up a nice client list.... Canon, Mazda, Renault, LuLu Guinness, Oki, and so on... 

We've built a reputation in the past few years and business is going along real well for us in London. 

We have moved into Panoramics as well to do the interior of vehicles, apartments, and so on... It accompanies the exterior product 360's well in some cases. 

Have a look! Commercial Photography | 360 Photography | Panoramic | Product | Tree Frog London Photographer

Hope everyone is well, take care. Dom


----------



## dom_aleandri

Studio PLAAt said:


> Interesting post. We run a product photography studio in Amsterdam, the Netherlands.
> 
> The combination of 360-degree and bodyform photography gives good results for clothes presentation. We have a lot of business requests for these images.
> 360° Bodyform Fotografie - Studio PLAAT
> 
> We have done a lot of 360-degree rotations from very big to very small object sizes.
> Big example
> Small example
> 
> Our latest innovation is a full 3d (multi-row) product rig.
> A test result can be seen here:
> multirow_sequence
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Ernst van der Linden
> Koen Kuiper
> www.studioplaat.com


nice work Ernst! Like the multi plane sample... do you use an arm or ten camera rig??? We use a six camera rig at our studio to keep loading times down... Hope you're well, just wanted to say well done! Kind Regs....
Dom Aleandri
dom@treefroglondon.com


----------



## photospherix

Not to be undone, I guess I will add a link for a couple large object shots.

Large Object Product Rotations


----------



## photok

photospherix said:


> Not to be undone, I guess I will add a link for a couple large object shots.
> 
> Large Object Product Rotations




Hello,

If you would like to shoot your car or something as big as car from any angle, you should know about carousel in this video.





This is provided and developed by Fotorobot.

I used them 3D photo studio in Prague and it is pretty cool and functional.


Photok


----------



## ayeelkay

Very neat idea and easy to navigate website!


----------



## Magic Toolbox

Beautiful photography is nothing without a wonderfully simple spin tool.

That's where *Magic 360* comes in:

Magic 360 - spin product images

Effortlessly spin the image on mouseover. Change the options to suit your site. More examples and even more examples.

If you want more detail, then you need *Magic 360 Plus*. You can spin and zoom, all-in-one:

Magic 360 Plus - spin and zoom into products

Not sure how many images to spin? Compare 18 or 36 images.

Ready to try your own spin? Setup a spin in seconds with this wizard.

Magic Toolbox

p.s. we are looking for photography partners right now. If you're a 360 photographer and you would like us to refer business to you, please contact us.


----------



## spinLAB360

We're happy to announce that we have redesigned our web site.  Please come check us out for volume-based 360 Degree Product Photography services.  Our player works on Apple mobile devices as well.

spinLAB360.com


----------



## spinLAB360

I gotta say that Ortery products are superior quality- we've never had a problem with them with over 2000 products spun.  I recommend them to all of our clients.


----------



## ORBITVU

Hi there,

If you are looking for automated equipment for 360 object photography you may want to check out this: www.orbitvu.com.

Tomasz Bochenek
ORBITVU


----------



## TomHeat

I found this 360degree top 10 photography tips blog. It's got a few useful tips. Especially on the turn table. Hope it helps. Top 10 360 degree photography tips


----------



## mhk1058

These are all very good.

It's a shame that when you say leading you don't have to qualify it with what you lead with or by - price, sales, turnover, quality or all of them? If you worked in pharmaceuticals you wouldn't even be able to say  the word even if you could justify it.


----------



## TreeFrogLondon

Tree Frog Studio is a Commercial Photography studio located in North  London.We specialize in 360  Product Photography, 360 Panoramic Photography, Commercial Photography,  Pack Shot, Product Photography and Fashion Photography.
 Our 360 Degree Product Photography is known as the best quality in  the industry, and highly adaptable to any branding requirements. We  strive to provide you with the ultimate in commercial photography,  accompanied with the highest standard of communication between client  and creative to produce an exact result. We can provide a same day  turnaround for rush work, and a 48 hour turnaround for regular contract  work.
 PORTFOLIO:
Single Plane 360 | Styles | Tree Frog


----------



## aliaks

Wow! That's cool! I am thinking of applying this technology in my wedding photography LOL


----------



## 360studio

Hi All,

Its very good to see everyone being so positive about their 360 product photography skills.  I do think that if a potential client was to read this thread then they would only be able to make up their minds by looking at all of our websites.  So here's ours! 360 product photography for London and South West.  We cover almost all aspects of 360 product photography.  We have worked with large global brands like British Airways, Gucci, Lexus, O2, Vodafone through to large e-commerce companies, as well as small e-commerce businesses.

Also we had our turntable hand made by a specialist company based in the USA.  They built two tables to our exact requirements.  We have used them from day one and we have only ever had to change the drive belts.  But thats just wear and tear.  If you want to know the company details do get in touch.


----------



## Assassin

Man, this is such cool stuff!! I'd love to learn how to do this type of work. I love photography, but seem to have lost direction with it lately. Will have a look at some of the links, but where do I start? I have a lot of equipment including a studio, so what do I need to start and which is the best software? Do I need to have any special computer skills? 
Thanks for sharing this info. I've seen this 360 rotations on a few sites and always wondered how it was done.... Many thanks...


----------



## evanrichmond

Hello Assassin and everyone else whom has posted in the thread.  I'm actually selling my 360 degree product photography business (360ProductPhotos.com) which not only includes hardware but a very well ranked website in all major search engines.  I have way too many concurrent projects and need to let this one go.  I've posted the business for sale on eBay.  Search 360 product photography business or contact me through this website for more info.


----------



## thespin

We are offering 30% off for any product made in the USA for our spin136, spin150 and all multi-level 360 degree product photography packages until August 30th, 2011.

Check out our portfolio as we are adding new products every day.

If you are looking for high quality, full service 360 product photography and installation on your web site, check out spinLAB.  We can come to you!


spinLAB360.com


----------



## thespin

evanrichmond said:


> Hello Assassin and everyone else whom has posted in the thread.  I'm actually selling my 360 degree product photography business (360ProductPhotos.com) which not only includes hardware but a very well ranked website in all major search engines.  I have way too many concurrent projects and need to let this one go.  I've posted the business for sale on eBay.  Search 360 product photography business or contact me through this website for more info.



Could you P.M me or call me at 888-611-3822.  My name is Shane, i'm from spinLAB.


----------



## BrownewellPhoto

I started shooting weddings under Brownewell Photography and then progressed to 360 product photography to fill my time during the off season. The product side of my business is growing so I have begun the process of separating two business and am now shifting my 360 product photography business to Brownewell Photography - 360 Product Division until I can figure out a better name and implementation.

It's nice to see such a great list of photographers from around the world who put out such nice work.


----------



## ImageStreet

evanrichmond said:


> Hello Assassin and everyone else whom has posted in the thread. I'm actually selling my 360 degree product photography business (360ProductPhotos.com) which not only includes hardware but a very well ranked website in all major search engines. I have way too many concurrent projects and need to let this one go. I've posted the business for sale on eBay. Search 360 product photography business or contact me through this website for more info.



How did you get on with your eBay sale? 
ImageStreet - 360º degree product photography for web marketing


----------



## ORBITVU

Hi everyone,

As we're showing the results of 360 degree photo, I'd add one piece of work we've done lately: 360 for fashion. Some samples: ORBITVU: product photography, 360 product photography
or in here:ORBITVU - 360 session for Kaja and second part:ORBITVU - 360 session for Giulia Betti | Facebook

Captured with the ORBITVU Maxi set. Editionand creation- ORBITVU EDITOR, presentation in ORBITVU Viewer.
As for the Flash, I must agree that's not a future that's why we also use HTML5 as a standard. That makes possible to watch rich and interactive multimedia also on iMac and iPad (iPhone too). 
Here's a movie showing how easy is to spin and zoom 360:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGh5NBIeN1E&context=C2ecb6ADOEgsToPDskI3-v6of8QezF6Gfs9K0q0h
Hope you'll enjoy


----------



## flashyinteractive

I like the 3D image rotation.


----------



## ORBITVU

As the Christmas is coming and it's the time of gifts, we've prepared something in ORBITVU style: two 360 animations powered by ORBITVU Viewer, with Christmas Tree of course, which can be easy embed on your site. Just visit: ORBITVU : About <span>us</span> - Christmas animations

Spin, zoom, enjoy!


----------



## YoFLA

If you are a photographer who knows how to shoot the product images and all you need is a software (or a better software) you have these options:

*3D Rotate Tool* by me (YoFLA), Free (limited with logo), Price 49EUR
3D Rotate Tool : easy to setup 3d rotate tool
Technology: Flash, Html5

*JQuery Reel Plugin*, Free and Open Source
jQuery Reel Plugin
Technology: Html5

*Garden Gnome Object2VR*, Free (watermark), Price 49EUR
Flash, HTML5 and QTVR Object Movie Software - Object2VR - Garden Gnome Software
Technology: Flash, QuickTime, HTML5

*FSI Viewer*, paid, expensive
FSI Viewer and FSI Server
Technology: Flash

*Magic 360*, paid, 99,199EUR
http://www.magictoolbox.com/magic360/
Technology: Flash, Html5


Each has its owns cons and pros, feel free to add links to other 360 product photography software you know of!


----------



## Magic Toolbox

Actually there are two versions of Magic 360:

Magic 360: spin, zoom, built in JavaScript (works on iPad/iPhone)
Price: £199, free demo
Demo: http://www.magictoolbox.com/magic360/

Magic 360 Flash: spin, zoom, built in Flash (does not work on iPad/iPhone)
Price: £99, free demo
Demo: http://www.magictoolbox.com/magic360flash/


----------



## Imajize

I launched 360 Imaging Solutions in 2009, but it didn't take long to realize how difficult it was to cleanly display hi-res 360º images on the Web.


So, I had a programmer friend work on a project to build a 360º view software platform that does _everything_ after I finish making my 360º images.  We made it public in April 2012 so others can use it themselves.


Here are a few things it does:


*Tight end-to-end integration*
Software should come in a user-friendly package and be integrated, end-to-end, from the upload tool to the password-protected database. And no more complicated integration coding! Just copy and paste one link into a website&#8211;that's it.


*Mobile-friendly*
HTML5+JavaScript only. iPad/iPhone/iPod Touch; all of them are covered, with Android in the works. It&#8217;ll display hi-res 360º images that fully utilize the retina display on the new iPad without any image stretching.


*Cloud-hosted*
The fastest, most reliable and globally dispersed servers are Amazon S3 Cloud Servers. Amazon rents their servers out to hard-core tech companies (Netflix for example, uses these servers to deliver movies online). So, Imajize runs on these servers, too. This causes every 360º view to load fast, no matter where on earth it's being viewed from.


*Pay-as-you-go*
Anyone who uses a 360° view pays each time it&#8217;s viewed on their website. It's similar to the Google AdWords "pay-per-click" model.


*Syndication*
A lot of my clients at 360 Imaging Solutions want to share the 360º view with their online retailers. Before I built the platform, this was a nightmare. The masses of retailers are generally not tech-savvy. They need a simple, one-step "copy-and-paste" integration solution.  So that&#8217;s what this platform does.


*Loading speed*
My old Flash viewer took about 10-15 seconds to load a 20-frame 360º view. The new 360º viewer loads the same hi-res 20-frame 360º view in about 3 seconds.


*Image processing*
Edit your 360º images in Photoshop, crop them to 2500x1875 pixels, and upload to the platform. It does the rest.


*Online tutorials*
Check out the Imajize blog coming next month (June 2012). There, you'll learn about the studio set-up, techniques, and Photoshop ActionScripts I use at 360 Imaging Solutions.


*Referral network*
Independent 360º photographers that use Imajize get added to our referral network. When a new manufacturer/retailer signs up, we give them access to this referral network to help them find and hire a trusted pro.


*Free demo*
Each new signup gets a credit of 1,000 free "views" on their 360º views, so they don't need a credit card to take it for a spin 


We worked really hard to build this platform in a way that fuses technology with creativity, just like Apple. Now we made it public. We hope you like it!


www.imajize.com


----------



## webrotate360

Happy to annouce that we just released our latest version of WebRotate 360 Product Viewer v3 used by companies ranging from Renault to Manfrotto. Host on any servers you like  No accounts or per-view fees. Free version is available.


----------



## Imajize

Recently we've been getting requests from online retailers and manufacturers that need help finding a professional photography studio to create 360º images of their products.

We've been building a list of 360º photographers to refer our customers to. If you're a 360 product photographer and you want to get added to our list, *contact us*.  Getting added is free.  And because Imajize provides the complete integration, database, and 360º view player, it's _only_ the 360º product photos that are needed. The main requirement for the images is that they're cropped at hi-res to 2500x1875 pixels (so it'll look awesome on large retina displays devices like the New MacBook Pro and the New iPad).

By the way, Imajize is now free to use on your 360º product photography website.  If you're new to 360 photography then check out our *blog*,we love sharing our tips and tricks on how to make awesome 360º product photos!

Having a 100% turn-key platform isn't for everyone &#8211; some like to tinker with HTML code.  But then, some like to spend more time taking pictures instead &#8211; that's our philosophy


----------



## photospherix

It is hard to believe that this post has been going for 4 years. Tee tech has changed, and the customers have as well, but I still love shooting products both for end customers and for the photographers out in the world that want to add a little more for their customers. I wonder what the next 4 years will bring.


----------



## foto_tuts

Very nice! Great ideas and something I have always wanted to do.. Sets you apart from the others..


----------



## Meekohi

Hey I couldn't resist adding my startup as well, Arqball Spin Arqball Spin

Our main innovation is letting you take 360 photography right from your smartphone, and then share it directly it online. We take care of hosting and all the code, so you can embed straight to a website, your blog, eBay, etc without any setup.

Check out 3DJOES - Home for one of our customers who has built a site around Arqball Spin.
  -Michael


----------



## JackDaniels

Guys can someone help me out here?
Im trying to figure out something here, Why out there on the internet there are hundreds if not thousands of websites offering "360 product photography". And still cant find 1 websites who actually use this system for their products. 
So whats going on here? Is it because "3d/360 product photography" is still something new?? Or is it that online shops just don't want to purchase this service?

Any answer would be appreciated...and please no advertising answers, cause there are obviously to many people here just trying to link/advertise their websites.


----------



## photospherix

Where do we start on companies that are using 360 product photography for the display of their products.
Kohls
Best buy
Sprint
Ford
Chevy
Home Depot

I can go on, but the part of your question that I can not or will not answer would be why don't more have them. It can not be effectiveness, ease of use, compatibility,  function or in my eyes cost, but something has hindered the blossoming of this photography to better showcase products on the web.


----------



## KmH

Anti-SPAM closure.


----------

